

Ask HN: How do I increase traffic at no-cost or low-cost? - ramiyer21a

My company has a new "Mobile Promotion App for Bands and Artists" and we are stuggling increase increase traffic to the main website (http://www.moupp.com).<p>We expect Bands to register here and fans to download and use the app. Page relevancy and A/B Testing can only come when have some traffic.<p>Pl help.
======
adam-_-
Listen to what you've just asked for. Free traffic. If anyone knows how to get
that it's either going to unethical/illegal or something they'd never share
with you.

Even free, as in cost (marketing on Twitter, blogging etc.) is not free, as in
time.

~~~
ramiyer21a
Agree with you...I meant minimum cash out of pocket. I am not looking at
paying a lot of monies to some company or agency. Don't have it. Definitly not
looking at unethical or illegal methods. Time is ok to spend within reason
ofcourse.

